# México's Día de Muertos - Calaveras



## ILT

Hi friends:

Tomorrow, November 2nd, we celebrate Día de Muertos (Day of the Dead) in México.  Among other traditions in this very important day, we write calaveras, small funny poems, to the people we know and love (and about politicians too  ).

Let me share the ones I wrote for the Mod team:

Estaba Mike muy tranquilo
  trabajando con el servidor
  cuando llegó la calaca y le dijo
  te vas conmigo ¡administrador!

  Entonces Cuchu apareció
  y al "master" quiso salvar
  la huesuda sólo tosió...
  y Cuchu ¡no pudo ni hablar!

  Lauranazario estaba tranquila
  tomando chocolate caliente
  recibió a la calaquita
  que le dijo: mi boricua, ¡vente!

  Belén cuidaba a sus patos
  que le decían cua cuá
  cuando la huesuda le dijo
  vente linda pa'cá.

  Funnydeal sonreía
  y tranquila se paseaba
  por los foros y veía
  como la calaca gozaba.

Mr. Pollo cacareaba
y corría y corría
pero La Parca lo miraba
mientras le sonreía.

Fsabroso quiso
esconderse tras una radiografía
pero a la Calaca le hizo
los mandados mientras lo veía.

Tigger saltaba y saltaba
apoyado en su cola
pero La Muerte se lo llevó
con todo y su rockola.

Ampurdán sacaba cuentas
y estadísticas y porcentajes
pero a final de cuentas
no se escapó del viaje.

JBrucemay y Bocha
pensaron que se escapaban
pero la parcar se los llevó
¡con todo y la pachocha!

Vanda y VSweetie,
se abrazaron y consolaron
pero nada les valió,
simplemente se las llevaron.

  Panjandrum gruñía
  y trataba de evitar
  que la parca a la crujía
  a los mods pudiera enviar.

  Zeb iba y venía
  con un solo pensamiento
  salvar a los moderadores
  de tanto sufrimiento.

  Jana insistía con la flaca
  y le hablaba en mil idiomas
  pero se hacía la calaca
  como que dormía la mona.

 Agnès cocinaba
 y poemas escribía
 a ver si así la parca
 de plano la omitía.

 Dan escribía y escribía
 dando motivos y excusas
 para que la flaca tan fría 
 lo dejara llevar sus cosas.

 Benjy en su bicicleta
 pedaleaba cada vez más de prisa
 para dar una cuchufleta
 y confundirla entrando a misa.

 Tim ya rendido
  a los deseos de la parca cedió,
  y a sus amigos moderadores
  de plano acompañó.

Gévy y Chazz
solo alcanazador a escuchar
"a estos me los llevo
al chas-chas".

Flaminius se hizo el occiso
para ver si así escapaba,
pero la Calaca quiso
que se fuera mientras modereaba.

Frank viajaba y pensaba
que por eso no lo encontraría
pero para ella no había
excusas mientras se lo llevaba.

LV prefirió
de la nave bajar
pero ni eso le valió
y ahora con La Parca sale a pasear.

Trentina le hablaba
en italiano para despistar
pero La Parca la jalaba
y con ella se fue a platicar.

Cherine le explicaba
que se debía quedar
pero no le valió nada
y hasta con la pirámide fue a cargar.

Cintia&Martine quería
desde el ruedo ver los toros
pero la calaca le dijo:
¡No! Me los llevo a todos.

Elroy le traducía
y en mil idiomas le decía
que quería quedarse
pero nada le valía.

James, Gpe y Parakseno
se tomaron de las manos
y frunciendo el seño
se los llevó sin estar canos.

S10975,
quiso esconder su identidad
pero como en esta fecha no vale
se tuvo que ir sin chistar.

Brian y Jann
calladitos se quedaron
cuando les dijo: ¡van!
y sin querer lloraron.

Lemminkäinen y Lemms
cuando se los llevaron
comían M&Ms
y ni lo notaron.

Al irse, 
Markus y Müncher
sólo pudieron desperdirse...
y toser.

Saoul y Samantha
hasta aprendieron chino e italiano
cuando La Parca llegó por ellos
y los tomó de la mano.

 Quien casi se salvó
 fue una escurridiza MIT
 pero cuando la calaca llegó
 le dijo: ¡vengo por tí!

 Pero la parca informó
 al oído de cada forero
 que para salvar a un mod
 deben comenzar ¡desde cero!

 Y así amigos se cuenta
 la historia de los mods
 que además de ser cruenta
 les robó sus iPods.

​


----------



## fenixpollo

INCREDIBLE, ILT!  

I learned a few new words today!

Thanks!


----------



## irisheyes0583

Wow! That was so much fun... thanks for sharing!  

(I, too, learned many new words _and_ a new Mexican tradition today... que tuanis!)


----------



## Monnik

Wow, vecina...  eres toda una artista.


----------



## ILT

Y ustedes, ¿no se animan a escribir alguna calaverita?

  

Don Pollo aprendía
 cada vez palabras nuevas
 pero la parca decía
 "no por eso apruebas,
 te vas conmigo junto con iris
 y monnik los acompaña,
 que al fin que de chirris
 brindarán con champaña".

** De chirris --> de perdida, al menos, aunque sea.​


----------



## Monnik

Ahora sí me siento miembro oficial!       Es genial!


----------



## irisheyes0583

Haha... ok, in thanks to our mod for teaching us this fun tradition and for making us feel like "official" foreros (I agree, Monnik!), this is my (very, _very _simple!) attempt. (Although I warn you all, poetry is not my strong point _even _in English!  )

Nuestra mod nos contó
De las calaveras mexicanas
Y ahora ven mi intento
Con mis propias rimas castellanas.

El español no es mi primer idioma
Y lo encontraba bien difícil
Siempre iba con lápiz y goma
Para crear una frase grácil.

Hasta que hallé nuestro foro,
Llena de tal buena gente
Sé que he encontrado un tesoro
Se lo digo sinceramente.

Y ahora estoy más cómoda
En hablar su lengua encantadora
Y los agradezco con mi oda
Y despues de esto, los dejo ahora.


----------



## OH! LOLA

OK aqui va la mia 

Estamos aqui, es el dia de la MUERTE
Vengo por ustedes si no se me arrepienten
Voy por la tierra de las manzanas y el algodon 
Vengo por ustedes!!!!!! 
Agarrense las faldas y el pantalon

Quiero muchas velas y muchas lloronas
Quiero esos ojos que gotas brotan
Quiero calaveras dulces para poderlos probar 
Sentarme en el cementerio y escucharlos cantar

Me gusta esta niña que traduce todo el dia 
Me llevo al pollo, irishee, monik y a maria juanita 
Le gustan mucho los forums y son una intelectual bebida
Aqui estoy muchachos llego la hora de partida


----------



## Monnik

Pues va, inspirada tras haber visitado la ofrenda a los muertos que cada año se coloca en el Zócalo - plaza principal - de la ciudad de México, aquí está la mía también (Bonita experiencia, pero qué cantidad de gente!!!):


No queda ya la menor duda
De que todos sabemos este cantar
Gracias, Ilove, por tu cura
Para todo nuestro malestar

Es un malestar del alma
Que viene con el mal hablar
Pero pronto se siente la calma
Con tu aire y tu cantar

Ya se escuchan los huesitos
Su crujido al caminar
Vienen por nuestros restitos
¡Corran todos, o bien a orar!


 Saludos!!


----------



## fsabroso

Wow, ja, ja, ja, Excelente ILT y  tambien felicitaciones por esa improvisación de Iriseyes, Oh Lola, y Monnik, 

Saludos!


----------



## ILT

Ireney se encontraba
ocupada en el teclado
cuando llegó la calaca
y le dijo ¡hazte a un lado!

Venía buscándola 
desde hace ya un buen rato
y junto con Mateamargo
se llevaron hasta al gato.

Ayutuxte no creía
que La Parca fuera pareja
y ella para demostrarlo
¡se lo llevó de la oreja!

Borgonyon se escondía
tras hilos y mensajes
pero de nada le valía
se lo llevó junto con los guajes.

Suehil sólo miraba
a La Muerte trabajar,
pero de lo anonadada
la tuvo que acompañar.

Trisia creía y pensaba
que era parte del entrenamiento
pero la huesuda le dijo
¡vente que yo nunca miento!

Pyan creía que se salvaría
estando la huesuda tan ocupada
pero la verdad es que para ella
tenía hasta fabada.

Paul estaba tranquilito
sentado frente a su computadora
cuando la calaca le dijo
¡vente chiquito ahora!

Chaska Ñawi lloraba
pues sinceramente pensaba
que la calaca la olvidaba
¡pero nunca la dejaba!
La Parca le dijo con seriedad
llevarte a tí no es ninguna nimiedad
es de gran prioridad
para toda la sociedad.

Justo cuando Timpeak pensó
que la calaca lo olvidaba
ahí como de pasada
también con el "cargó".

Si alguien piensa que se encuentra
a salvo de sus triquiñuelas
es que no la conoce
ni ha escuchado sus castañuelas.


----------



## mirx

¡Ay! Diantre ITL, 
que me has hecho recordar
las odiosas calaveras
que tanto quiero olvidar.

Desde la secundaria hacía
que rimas macabras no oía
mas por ser de los muertos el día
los festejaremos con alegría.

Durante mis años de adolescencia
la flaca me hizo sufrir
pues por darle complacencia
noches pasé sin dormir.
ya que con vasta paciencia
mil versos le construí.

Ahora sí ya les dejo,
ya es hora de mi partida
no vaya a ser mi pellejo
el que pesque la malquerida.


FELIZ DÍA DE MUERTOS


----------



## zarhot

Qué curioso, aquí en España se celebra el 1 de Noviembre, se llama el Día de Todos los Santos.


saludos.
ciao.

PD: este fue mi primer post en el foro. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## ILT

Hola Zarhot:

Bienvenido al foro. Son dos fechas diferentes.
1 de noviembre: día de todos los santos
2 de noviembre: día de muertos
Mira este hilo, te podrá ser de utilidad.

Saludos


----------



## Vanda

Ranita, poeta! Só não gostei das calaveras me levarem!!!

Estupendo!


----------



## Trisia

Oh, that was scary


----------



## ILT

Mientras Ewie con sus pinceles
y colores se entretenía
La Muerte en sus laureles
¡claro que no se dormía!

Le tenía preparada
una gran sorpresa
y de una pincelada
lo tomó como a una presa.

Timpeak trató
a su amigo defender
pero de nada valió
nadie los volvió a ver.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Y ¿Quién dijo que ILT se salvaba?

Estaba ILT tratando 
de calaveritas enseñar
y pensando
que así a la calaca iba a calmar

El Día de Muertos llegó
ya la calaca vestida de catrina
a todos se llevó.

Excpeto ILT que en su casita
dormitaba muy tranquilita
pero de pronto en su patita
sintió la mano fría de la claquita

Ahora todo el foro
en la tumba dormita
y a la huesuda
la sonrisa no se le quita


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Que genial! No sabia de esto, pero le cantan solo a la muerte? aca en Chile se improvisa asi tambien para las fiestas patrias pero el tema es libre y no solo la muerte. Felicitaciones a todos me gustaron todas las rimas.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Cabeza tuna said:


> Que genial! No sabia de esto, pero le cantan solo a la muerte? aca en Chile se improvisa asi tambien para las fiestas patrias pero el tema es libre y no solo la muerte. Felicitaciones a todos me gustaron todas las rimas.


 
Lac calaveras son sólo para la muerte, no se pueden hacer de otra cosa sino no serían claveritas.

Hay veces que se puede hacer una pelea de rimas, se llama coplas y eso sí es de culaquier cosa.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Y bueno ya por último, no podía no componerles unas a mis apreciables damiselas.

Cintia&Martine moderando estaba
cuando una falta de ortografía
a lo lejos divisaba

No era Miguelillo
ni un nuevo forero
sino un diablillo
que mal redactaba

Cintia muy feo lo regañó
y a la calaca
esto no le gustó

Ahora la pobre francesa
que ni en España ni en Francia vivía
sentada en la mesa
con la Calavera comía.

Y ahora para mi amiguita Venzolana

Rosita Rosita
cantaba la calaquita
esa polarcita
directito va a mi jaulita

Rosa y su Ángelo
al ruedo por su oso salieron
pero ni un pelo
a la calaca le tocaron 

Y ahora en el hoyo 
Rosa y su oso
no comen ni pollo
y la huesuda está muerta del gozo.


----------



## Mangato

Velorio de un Don Juan

Este que veis aquí, fermosas damas
Entre cirios y túmulos yacente
Quién fuera en otros años rayo ardiente
Pabilo es hoy que ya no enciende llama

Este que veis aquí, que otrora fuera Gama
De los mares donde navega tanta gente
Hoy es carcasa muerta y solamente
De los estragos que hizo, guarda fama

Este que veis aquí fue del trabajo
Insigne productor de amor, gran calavera
Temido se tornó en lánguido espantajo

Este que veis aquí, en vana y nula espera
Ya fue flor, ya fue luz, ya fue carajo
La parca lo llevó, y aún se le espera…


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Lac calaveras son sólo para la muerte, no se pueden hacer de otra cosa sino no serían claveritas.
> 
> Hay veces que se puede hacer una pelea de rimas, se llama coplas y eso sí es de culaquier cosa.


 
Gracias por el dato, aparte de estas calaveritas como celebran el dia?alguna comida? baile tipico?
Gracias!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Cabeza tuna said:


> Gracias por el dato, aparte de estas calaveritas como celebran el dia?alguna comida? baile tipico?
> Gracias!


 
Bueno a razón de que me salga de la pregunta del post, bueno hacemos ofrendas, pan de muerto, vamos al panteón, busac en el mismo foro ya se ha tratado mucho este tema, e Internet tiene mucho de esta información


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Bueno a razón de que me salga de la pregunta del post, bueno hacemos ofrendas, pan de muerto, vamos al panteón, busac en el mismo foro ya se ha tratado mucho este tema, e Internet tiene mucho de esta información


 Gracias! perdon si no lo busque en internet pero en el trabajo tienen bloqueado el acceso a internet excepto algunas paginas como esta a los pocos que trabajmos con clientes de habla inglesa.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Y ahora para mi amiguita Venzolana
> 
> Rosita Rosita
> cantaba la calaquita
> esa polarcita
> directito va a mi jaulita
> 
> Rosa y su Ángelo
> al ruedo por su oso salieron
> pero ni un pelo
> a la calaca le tocaron
> 
> Y ahora en el hoyo
> Rosa y su oso
> no comen ni pollo
> y la huesuda está muerta del gozo.


Ayayay Miguelillo.
te me has vuelto todo un pillo.
Mira que enviarme una caravelita
aun sabiendo que soy una angelita

besitos 
y saludos a todos
Rosangelus


----------



## Tampiqueña

Aunque soy pésima poeta  le regalo calaveritas a unos amigos:

La calaca presumida en busca de Vampiro andaba
Llevaba siglos tras su pista obsesionada
Pero Vampiro se la chupó
Y ahora la huesuda llora desconsolada
Pero en el fondo quedó encantada

Ro caminaba por la calle entre piropos
Y la celosa huesuda por envidia se la llevó
El camposanto con la llegada de Ro se embelleció
Así que la huesuda ante tanta belleza perdió

Ale ganaba concursos en buena lid
Cuando la calaca llevársela exigió sin piedad
Pero Ale de inmediato obtuvo su libertad
Porque hasta la muerte reconoce su superioridad

Uvita, muy tranquila en su racimo, no se imaginaba
Que la huesuda la rondaba
Uvita le dijo: No me lleves por favor, sigo verde
Pero la huesuda sólo sonrió
Y a Uvita de un bocado se la comió

¡Abrazotes!


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Tampiqueña said:


> Aunque soy pésima poeta  le regalo calaveritas a unos amigos:
> 
> La calaca presumida en busca de Vampiro andaba
> Llevaba siglos tras su pista obsesionada
> Pero Vampiro se la chupó
> Y ahora la huesuda llora desconsolada
> Pero en el fondo quedó encantada
> 
> Ro caminaba por la calle entre piropos
> Y la celosa huesuda por envidia se la llevó
> En el camposanto recibieron a Ro con aplausos
> Así que la huesuda de nuevo ante la belleza perdió
> 
> Ale ganaba concursos en buena lid
> Cuando la calaca llevársela exigió sin piedad
> Pero Ale de inmediato obtuvo su libertad
> Porque hasta la muerte reconoce su superioridad
> 
> Uvita, muy tranquila en su racimo, no se imaginaba
> Que a la huesuda la rondaba
> Uvita le dijo: No me lleves por favor, sigo verde
> Pero la huesuda sólo sonrió
> Y a Uvita de un bocado se la comió
> 
> ¡Abrazotes!


 
Me he reido mucho con eso, si fuese bueno para las rimas me atreveria con una...


----------



## UVA-Q

Tampiqueña said:


> Aunque soy pésima poeta  le regalo calaveritas a unos amigos:
> 
> La calaca presumida en busca de Vampiro andaba
> Llevaba siglos tras su pista obsesionada
> Pero Vampiro se la chupó
> Y ahora la huesuda llora desconsolada
> Pero en el fondo quedó encantada
> 
> Ro caminaba por la calle entre piropos
> Y la celosa huesuda por envidia se la llevó
> El camposanto con la llegada de Ro se embelleció
> Así que la huesuda ante tanta belleza perdió
> 
> Ale ganaba concursos en buena lid
> Cuando la calaca llevársela exigió sin piedad
> Pero Ale de inmediato obtuvo su libertad
> Porque hasta la muerte reconoce su superioridad
> 
> Uvita, muy tranquila en su racimo, no se imaginaba
> Que a la huesuda la rondaba
> Uvita le dijo: No me lleves por favor, sigo verde
> Pero la huesuda sólo sonrió
> Y a Uvita de un bocado se la comió
> 
> ¡Abrazotes!


 
ERES UN ENCANTO!!!!!!!!!! ¡MUCHÍSIMAS GRACIAS!  Regreso en la noche con la tuya!!! (mira dices que no eres buena, eh? -que me has dejado gran tarea para corresponderte -

Besos!!!


----------



## ILT

Cabeza tuna said:


> Gracias! perdon si no lo busque en internet pero en el trabajo tienen bloqueado el acceso a internet excepto algunas paginas como esta a los pocos que trabajmos con clientes de habla inglesa.


Para no salirnos del tema, es mejor que consultes este hilo:
Día de los Muertos - Cultural Discussions

Saludos


----------



## Tampiqueña

Cabeza tuna said:


> Me he reido mucho con eso, si fuese bueno para las rimas me atreveria con una...


 
Eres muy amable , pero si yo soy capaz de "medio rimar" tú puedes animarte a hacer unas calaveritas siguiendo el ejemplo de ILT de crear versos para festejar la fecha.

¡Saludos!


----------



## romarsan

Tampiqueña said:


> Aunque soy pésima poeta  le regalo calaveritas a unos amigos:
> 
> La calaca presumida en busca de Vampiro andaba
> Llevaba siglos tras su pista obsesionada
> Pero Vampiro se la chupó
> Y ahora la huesuda llora desconsolada
> Pero en el fondo quedó encantada
> 
> Ro caminaba por la calle entre piropos
> Y la celosa huesuda por envidia se la llevó
> El camposanto con la llegada de Ro se embelleció
> Así que la huesuda ante tanta belleza perdió
> 
> Ale ganaba concursos en buena lid
> Cuando la calaca llevársela exigió sin piedad
> Pero Ale de inmediato obtuvo su libertad
> Porque hasta la muerte reconoce su superioridad
> 
> Uvita, muy tranquila en su racimo, no se imaginaba
> Que la huesuda la rondaba
> Uvita le dijo: No me lleves por favor, sigo verde
> Pero la huesuda sólo sonrió
> Y a Uvita de un bocado se la comió
> 
> ¡Abrazotes!


 

Tampi, guapa, eres una caja de sorpresas, aparte de un encanto de mujer. Soy malísima en esto de las rimas, pero lo voy a intentar por ti



La calaca ansiosa andaba
porque la dulce Tampi paseaba esa madrugada
Tampi le dijo, un chascarrillo te voy a contar
y si no te hago reir contigo me podrás llevar
La calaca soberbia y altiva aceptó
Y en buena lid Tampi la mano le ganó
Dicen los vecinos del lugar donde sucedió
que nunca antes reir a la Muerte nadie vio
Y es el caso que, ahora en esa localidad
la calaca no osa ni siquiera asomar
Pues en cuantito se acerca por ese lugar
la dulce Tampi le viene a rondar
Llega la muerte con toda su seriedad
Y para cuando sale lágrimas de risa neutralizan su fatalidad.



Con todo mi cariño Tampi.
Y Feliz dia para todos


y


----------



## Tampiqueña

romarsan said:


> Tampi, guapa, eres una caja de sorpresas, aparte de un encanto de mujer. Soy malísima en esto de las rimas, pero lo voy a intentar por ti
> 
> 
> 
> La calaca ansiosa andaba
> porque la dulce Tampi paseaba esa madrugada
> Tampi le dijo, un chascarrillo te voy a contar
> y si no te hago reir contigo me podrás llevar
> La calaca soberbia y altiva aceptó
> Y en buena lid Tampi la mano le ganó
> Dicen los vecinos del lugar donde sucedió
> que nunca antes reir a la Muerte nadie vió
> Y es el caso que, ahora en esa localidad
> la calaca no osa ni siquiera asomar
> Pues en cuantito se acerca por ese lugar
> la dulce Tampi le viene a rondar
> Llega la muerte con toda su seriedad
> Y para cuando sale lágrimas de risa neutralizan su fatalidad.
> 
> 
> 
> Con todo mi cariño Tampi.
> Y Feliz dia para todos


 
¡Muchas gracias Ro!  Te quedó preciosa la calaverita (eres genial para los versos, me quito el sombrero ante ti)

Besotes (la voy a imprimir para presumirla en mi pueblo )


----------



## romarsan

Ranita 

La calaca buscaba una charca para descansar sus pies
Y llegó a la de una Ranita que contaba sus conquistas de tres en tres
Oh batracio coqueto, a ti he de llevarte por amante infiel
Que te has creído tú eso, a mi me defienden de doncellas este plantel
La que con malos ojos te mira es Lady Güen
Y maneja el cuchillo cebollero con la precisión de un tren
Se hizo famosa la charca y su Rana también
Porque desde aquél momento y hasta ahora sigue la calaca corriendo para huir de Lady Güen

Dedicado a mi amigo Batracio y a Bettina por inspirarme esta calaverita


Manuel G

La calaca, de Don Manuel rondaba la casa
Escuchar sus historias siempre la encandilaba
Quiso un dia la muy egoista quedarse a Manuel para si
Los amigos de Manuel la espantaron con frenesí
Ahora, cuando la muy traidora a Manuel quiere escuchar
La distancia que debe guardar con los amigos de Manuel debe negociar


----------



## Tampiqueña

Una calaverita para Antie y otra para turissa :

Hormiguita dominaría el mundo con gran facilidad
Apoyado en un ejército que lo seguiría ciegamente
La mañosa parca decidió acabar con sus planes con crueldad 
Pero Hormiguita usó sus tácticas magistralmente
Convirtió en un enorme Hormiguero la eternidad
Y a la huesuda en otra súbdita sumisa y obediente
¡Viva la Hormiguita soberano por su sapiencia y sagacidad!

Turissa paseaba en una bicicleta nuevecita
Y la calaca quiso apropiarse de la bici y de su dueño
Así que coqueta le dijo: Juan quiero quedarme con tu bici y ser tu noviecita
Pero Juan caballeroso como siempre le respondió: Abandona ese empeño
Estoy comprometido y mi bici es de mi noviecita
Pero la huesuda terca no escuchó negativas a su cariño
Así que ahora Juan es propiedad de la Calaquita 
Y nadie más puede pedalear la bici o de turissa ser su dueño
La leyenda dice que Juan en el Más Allá porta la etiqueta de la Huesudita

Un abrazo


----------



## romarsan

Para nuestra querida Gaviota.

La Gaviota con su ritmo elegante los mares sobrevolaba
Bajó a tierra para ver de cerca la mar salada
Se acercó la calaca con intención aviesa
Y la elegante Gaviota, de un golpe de ala la dejó tiesa.


Besos Alacant


Para Krolainita

Carol Krolainita tenía una linda casita
Un buen dia decidió cambiarla toda todita
En menos de un año de bregar con obreros de los de antaño
Su casita quedó linda y cuidada como oro en paño
Vino la calaca y le dijo modosa
Si te vienes conmigo tendrás una casa preciosa
Carol le dijo sin dudar ni un poquito
Vete a tu casa bonita que yo en la mia me quedo un ratito

Para Eugin

La bella Eugin un principe a su altura encontró por fin
La calaca celosa de su felicidad y hermosura la andaba buscando sin mesura
Eugin reía al verla intentar lo que solo su amado podía lograr
Llevarse a nuestra Eugin y de su compañía disfrutar


----------



## alacant

Para nuestra querida Gaviota.

La Gaviota con su ritmo elegante los mares sobrevolaba
Bajó a tierra para ver de cerca la mar salada
Se acercó la calaca con intención aviesa
Y la elegante Gaviota, de un golpe de ala la dejó tiesa.


Besos Alacant 

Mil gracias, amiga Ro!

Yo no conocía ésta costumbre, y me parece genial. Que talento, estoy rodeada de poetas.

Abrazos, fly high, ala


----------



## Tampiqueña

Para Metztli y para Polli :

Metztli brillando alto en el cielo se sentía a salvo de la Muerte
Pero la Huesuda de poder llevársela se jactaba
Creía que había llegado su hora por ser tan simpática e irreverente 
Metztli desde arriba clamaba y se reía encantada:
“Calaca boba, nunca me alcanzarás flacucha insignificante”
Hasta la fecha la Huesuda no ha podido lograrlo y está frustrada
Por no poder atrapar a la lunita que de la Muerte se burla inclemente.

Polli pasaba el día dando cátedra de Medicina genialmente
Y la Huesuda pretendía llevársela sigilosamente
Porque Polli era famosa por desaparecer magistralmente
La Calaca llegó a WR tratando de atraparla desprevenidamente
Pero Polli la descubrió y le dijo que estaba ocupada ayudando en el foro de Medicina constantemente 
La malvada Huesuda fue inclemente y nos privó de una forera imponente
¡Pero Polli desaparecerá del Camposanto con un acto sorprendente!
Polli es muy inteligente ¡Y regresará inesperadamente! 

Un abrazote


----------



## Metztli

Tampiqueña said:


> Aunque soy pésima poeta  le regalo calaveritas a unos amigos:
> 
> ¡Abrazotes!


 
Esta buenísimo, Tampis!!! Feliz Día de Muertos!




> Una para Metztli :


 
Este no lo había visto, Tampis preciosa... mil, mil gracias!!! Eres una gran escritora!


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

ILT said:


> Hola Zarhot:
> 
> Bienvenido al foro. Son dos fechas diferentes.
> 1 de noviembre: día de todos los santos
> 2 de noviembre: día de muertos
> Mira este hilo, te podrá ser de utilidad.
> 
> Saludos



Si oigo a alguien decir 'día de muertos' lo primero que pienso es que es mexicano, aunque no excluyo que sea de otro pais hispano.
Si oís decir 'día de difuntos' y a personas de más edad 'día de los fieles difuntos', podeis apostar algo a que lo dice un español.

Y mi aportación, no original, el humor negro:

La vida es una enfermedad mortal de transmisión sexual.


----------



## alexacohen

Speedier:
La muerte le andaba buscando
con su calavera renegrida
más él le ha dado esquinazo
chateando con Fernita.

.,,
Abre la puerta esta noche
y escóndeme bien escondía
aunque la Muerte me encuentre
junto a tí vida sería.


Tampi, preciosa, me has emocionado!!!

Ah, no, calaca fatal, no humillaréis
el valor de la Tampi, no podréis!


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Ahí va mi cuarto a espadas:

Poco sé de la calaca 
y más no quiero saber,
no pensé en ella ayer,
ni he de pensar mañana.

Cuando llegue ante mi choza
Si no la puedo engañar,
Le diré que de verdad
No me gusta para esposa.

Siempre supe con razón
Que no me vale la calaca
Ya que se pasa de flaca, 
Y me pincha el corazón.

Que se vaya a hacer puñetas,
Que me ha costado ganar,
Y ahora me quiero gastar
Lo que ahorré en pesetas.

Con unos vasos de vino,
O unas cañas de cerveza,
No me cabe en la cabeza,
Que morir sea el destino.

Pero bueno, si ha de ser
Que sea cuanto más tarde
Que la cosa está que arde
Y esto no viene de ayer.

Lo que me gusta, me gusta
Y no me importa mentir,
Por eso puedo decir
La calaca no me asusta.

Hoy es el día de muertos,
Y está avanzado el otoño,
Así que pienso: ‘Que coño,
De frío van a estar yertos’.

Pues bien, que se le va a hacer
Que por ahí anda la calaca, 
Y de ella nadie se escapa,
Que al fin y al cabo es mujer.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Perdida ya la vergüenza, de perdidos, al río (from lost, to the river)

Romarsán saca la espada 
Y como es buena defensora
La calaca por ahora
De mi no va a sacar nada.

Romarsán que es muy lista,
De amigos me ha rodeado,
Y tan bien me ha ocultado,
Que no ha dejado pistas.

Romarsán, agradecido
Me quedo eternamente,
Pues entre toda la gente
Me aceptaste como amigo.

Muchos amigos no tengo,
Pero un grupo se ha formado
Que mientras los tenga a mi lado
Mejores no los pretendo.

Moción que presento:

Laurel con hhhh*ojas de oro de primera ley para el soneto de Mangato.

Gracias, Turissa


----------



## romarsan

Para Miguel Antonio

La calaca muy tozuda a la puerta de Miguel vino a pretender
Migueliño le espetó, ¡quieta ahí negra mujer! 
que te canto un fado que te hará palidecer
La huesuda se dispuso a escuchar y al poco sabía lo que era disfrutar
El hábil Miguel aprovechó cuando la Negra aplaudió
Y su más celebre mutis por el foro le dedicó.

P.D. Manuel, gracias por la calaverita, es preciosa.

Besos
Ro


----------



## Metztli

Ahí van mis 5 centavos:​
La calaca es abusada
y sabe a quien levantar
pues pura gente ilustrada
al foro vino a buscar
 
Atrapó a la *Tampi* y a *Ro*
ni *Turissa* se salvó
*y **Uva* corrió asustada
pero la flaca la vió
 
*Speedy* creyó librarla
cuando al *Vampiro* encontró
pues pensaron mal los dos
que por ser de la ultratumba
le otorgaría el perdón
 
*Eugin* muy disimulada
se quiso disfrazar de gata
y *Krolaina* mal influenciada
de delfín se hizo la facha
 
*Jaén* dizque una rana
el *Antpax* se hizo hormiga
pero la muerte notó
que esa fauna era mentira
 
*Alacan* volaba alto
tan alto como *Tezzaluna*
y la parca muy apurada
trato de alcanzar a alguna
 
*Miguel* de Galicia salió
para perderse en el mundo
y llegando a Nueva York
al *Jay* le pidio refugio
 
Y la Catrina empeñada
en no dejar ir ni un alma
al DRAE pidió apoyo
y los ensartó en su daga
 
Ya iban formados todos 
para entrar al camposanto
cuando *Manuel* de un brinco
a la muerte curó de espanto
 
Ahora todos felices 
se quedan haciendo versos
para decir en inglés
“ya valió queso” la Huesos​


----------



## borgonyon

Me han asombrado todos con sus habilidades para componer versos adversos. Plagiando gachamente a Góngora:

Dícenme que hace ILT
contra los moderadores versos adversos
pero esto va como el café
que se nos sale entre los huesos . . .

¡Felicitaciones ILT, no me imaginaba que contases con tal gracia!


----------



## UVA-Q

Iba La Catrina caminando por la Playa Miramar
y a la dulce Tampi no podía dejar de observar,
pues la Flaca a esa Tampiqueña se quería llevar.
Sus amigos, defendiendo a Tampi a la Muerte le dijeron 
que este mundo necesita dulces niñas como ella,
y a la Catrina convencieron de dejar en esta vida bella
a la dulce Tampiqueña.


----------



## Tampiqueña

UVA-Q said:


> Iba La Catrina caminando por la Playa Miramar
> y a la dulce Tampi no podía dejar de observar,
> pues la Flaca a esa Tampiqueña se quería llevar.
> Sus amigos, defendiendo a Tampi a la Muerte le dijeron
> que este mundo necesita dulces niñas como ella,
> y a la Catrina convencieron de dejar en esta vida bella
> a la dulce Tampiqueña.


 
 ¡Muchísimas gracias Uvita! ¡Te quedó preciosa! No conocía tu gran talento para escribir calaveritas ¡Bravo! ¡Bravísimo!

Besos y abrazos


----------



## UVA-Q

Tampiqueña said:


> ¡Muchísimas gracias Uvita! ¡Te quedó preciosa! No conocía tu gran talento para escribir calaveritas ¡Bravo! ¡Bravísimo!
> 
> Besos y abrazos


----------



## Vampiro

Esto de versearle a la muerte
es de lo más original
y buena excusa para saludar
a mis amigos más queridos.
 
Tezza, la Tampis, Uvita
mi amigo el Rano, Juan y Manuel
Luna lunera Metztli,
Rosalía y su dulzura
Miguel, siempre de viaje
Ant, Jay y Nice Nige
Mafaldita, a quien se extraña
Krolaina, Eugin, Tessalia,
Alexa…
y nuestra querida gaviota Alacant
volando tan alto como siempre.
 
Con todos los que están, y aquellos
a los que involuntariamente olvidé
seguramente haremos
la gran parranda de los infiernos
(y de los cielos también)
el día que dejemos de reirnos
sarcásticamente como siempre
en las mismísimas barbas de la Parca.
_


----------



## UVA-Q

Vampiro said:


> Esto de versearle a la muerte es de lo más original
> y buena excusa para saludar a mis amigos más queridos.
> Tezza, la Tampis, Uvita
> mi amigo el Rano, Juan y Manuel
> Luna lunera Metztli,
> Rosalía y su dulzura
> Miguel, siempre de viaje
> Ant, Jay y Nice Nige
> Mafaldita, a quien se extraña
> Krolaina, Eugin, Tessalia, Alexa…y
> nuestra querida gaviota Alacant
> volando tan alto como siempre.
> Con todos los que están,
> y aquellos a los que involuntariamente olvidé
> seguramente haremos la gran parranda de los infiernos
> (y de los cielos también) el día que dejemos de reirnos
> sarcásticamente como siempre en las mismísimas barbas de la Parca.
> 
> 
> HERMOSO VAMP, MUCHÍSIMAS GRACIAS!!!!


----------

